# Caught this hawg



## OZZIEOHIO (Dec 25, 2007)

Caught her last week she weighed 6 pounds 14 ounces on a Texas rigged worm water temp was 44.2 Lake Tycoon


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice fish! Congratulations!!!

Tycoon is another one on my list for this season.


----------



## OZZIEOHIO (Dec 25, 2007)

I caught three bass two days before that one. But that one was the only bite I git that day.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Funny how things can turn out, you would probably say it was a waste of time before the day started if you knew you would only catch one fish, but after catching that lunker, it was a great day. Nice fish!


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Congrats dude, that's a dandy!!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Congrats...great looking bass!!!!


----------



## honkinhank (Feb 12, 2010)

thats a log donkey!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Very nice fish! Makes it hard to have to wait to fish..


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

that's the way you get the year started right there. nice fish


----------



## OZZIEOHIO (Dec 25, 2007)

Hitting Tycoon again this weekend, Hope to catch a bigger one.


----------



## OZZIEOHIO (Dec 25, 2007)

A better pic


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Killer! thats a great fish man!! Are you related to Pigsticker?? lol


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

NewbreedFishing said:


> Killer! thats a great fish man!! Are you related to Pigsticker?? lol



Why do you say that you S.O.B, because we both catch bigger bass than you?


Great fish dude! Bass of a lifetime for most Ohio bassers, like New Breed.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

sorry to sidetrack your big bass ozzie...

i have to throw a bust out on pigsticker just to get him to come out of the closet. have a good season guys!!


----------

